# The Return Of Hogs On The Buckpole??



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Maybe I'm incorrect on this prognosis but it's my guess we may be seeing an increase of hogs on the buckpoles this year because of the lift on banning bait piles for deer hunting. Of course, that might be too obvious to warrant a thread on it's own. 

Nonetheless, I'd love to see some big ones hanging next to the bucks. The past few years there hasnt been much said or posted on the internet when the bait ban was in effect. Probably a bit of a correlation there. We'll find out.

As it is, I'm setting out bait in the next week while I hunt down the problem pigs ripping up this guys nice yard. I may not hang a nice buck but maybe a nice pig.


----------

